# new pic



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Just back to post new pics and report I found a nice apartment in a private area away from roads (perfect for me and george), its very nice. But your here to see a picture. Seems like they are always sleeping.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Which one is George?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwwww.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the two sables with little white gloves!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sleeping now....but just wait !!! They are all so cute but which one is George?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

George is either the middle sable or one of the black and tan's. Really it depends on temperament and which dog I hit it off with and the recommendation of the breeder.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

So cute, Mike. Which one have you picked?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mike,

They're all so cute. When do you get to pick? I wish you and George all kinds of good luck in your new apartment. How soon do you move?


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

I move over the next few weeks. Plan to be out of my house by 5/30. I have to go to mayo clinic as I mentioned before on May 19-21. I pick up my puppy around 6/16 (at 9 weeks old). So I'm very busy. Having a rummage sale this weekend with some relatives, you accumulate a lot over almost 20 years in a large house. After that I'll have some movers move the stuff I am keeping. Hope to have everything settled down when george arrives. He is already signed up for his puppy class and I have most of his stuff (crates,expen,bed, etc). Tomorrow I have to call everybody about my address change. As far as picking george I'm not fussy, I think I'll be getting the sable male but if one of the others has an outstanding temperament who knows. I would think it would be at least age 5 weeks before their real personality starts to show up and they are 3 1/2 weeks now (although you guys probably know better than me). I really wanna do therapy and the breeder knows that too so hoping for an outgoing puppy that doesnt mind being handled a lot. I know I have a lot of work (fun) cut out for me. (by the way george could be a boy or girl, thats not set in stone either although I think boys are a bit more even tempered than girls).

As I said in a prior post I'm just coming on this site just to update everybody. I'll be back when I get any more information on george. Can't wait till I get george and I'll be on here asking all sorts of questions. Bye for now.


----------

